# Outlook: Kontakte



## dummy17 (15. August 2007)

Ich habe ein Problem mit den Outlook Kontakten

ALSO:
Klicke ich auf "Kontakte", so erschenen alle meine Adressen im Übersichtsfenster.
Gehe ich auf "E-Mail" und sende eine neue Mail, finde ich bei klick auf "an" keine Adresen mehr. Das Fenster ist leer!

Das ich unter 'Kontakte, Eigenschaften' im Reiter "Outlook-Adressbuch" die Checkbox "Diesen Ordner als E-Mail-Adressbuch anzeigen" auswählen muß, weiß ich schon. Diese Chackbox ist ausgewählt.
Auch "diese Adressliste zuerst anzeigen" steht auf 'Kontakte'

Trotzdem erscheint immer nocht nichts! Habe "gegoogelt" und keine wirkliche Hilfe für mein Problem gefunden.

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen?
Ich verzweifele langsam daran 

P.S. Kann sein, daß ich die Adressen irgendwann einmal aus Excel importiert habe!. Mitlerweile habe ich auch schon manuelle Adressen in den leeren "an" - Kontakteordner eingetragen. Diese sehe ich. Im "Kontakte - Ordner" fehlen sie aber?


----------



## larryson (16. August 2007)

Welche Version von Outlock?

Auf den ersten Blick scheinst Du zwei Ordner mit Kontakten zu haben. Einen leeren (den mit manuellen Adressen) und einen vollen (aus Excel importiert).

Schau mal bitte unter Extras-Dienste nach; dort auf dem Register Dienste musst Du event. Deinen Excel-Kontakte ordner noch mit hinzufügen.


----------



## d2wap (16. August 2007)

Wenn du auf „An“ klickst, steht im oberen rechten Auswahlfeld „Globales Adressbuch“…
Wenn du hier das lokale Adressbuch bzw. eine Kategorie aus der du senden möchtest auswählst, findest du hier deine Kontakte.


----------



## dummy17 (16. August 2007)

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Leider komme ich damit nicht zur Lösung des Probs.

1) Outlook 2003: Ich finde kein Extras, Dienste
2) Unter "Namen aus folgendem Adressbuch anz." steht 'Konakte' und 'Outlook Adressbuch'. In Kontakte stehen meine Adressen, die ich manuell bei 'An' eingeklimpert habe. Unter 'Outlook Adresssbuch' sind "Keine Einträge vorhanden"!

zu 1): Ich denke Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg! Ich weiß, das ich einige leere 'kontakte' unter "Meine Kontakte" stehen hatte. Diese habe ich gelöscht, bis auf mein volles Adressbuch. Weiß jetzt nicht mehr weiter! Fällt Dir noch eine Hilfe ein?


----------



## larryson (17. August 2007)

Hmm, ich nutze nur Outlock 2000..

Probier mal das (Zitat OH): 

_Umwandlung persönlicher Adressbücher in Kontakteordner
Klicken Sie im Menü Datei auf Importieren/Exportieren.


Klicken Sie in der Liste Wählen Sie eine Aktion aus auf Importieren aus anderen Programmen oder Dateien.


Klicken Sie in der Liste zu importierender Dateityp auf Persönliches Adressbuch.


Führen Sie anschließend die übrigen Schritte im Assistenten aus._


----------

